# Joepie91 got a FBI/HTCU raid...



## Amfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Cross Post from LET... but I think this needs as much as attention as possible. (Right topic?)

Article is in dutch: http://www.nu.nl/tech/3525423/nationale-recherche-doorzoekt-woning-lulzsec-lid.html

English Translation by DennisdeWit:



> NCIS has executed a search on a 21-year old man, living in Dordrecht, by request of The United States. The person might be involved with the hackersgroup LulzSec.
> 
> That is the story that S. is telling in a chatroom. According to S, police seized two desktop-computers, a laptop, multiple hard disks, usb-sticks, a hidden camera, 30 CD's and DVD's, five floppydrives, six microSD's and something what has been covered in some newspaper sheets.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jul 13, 2013)

I just hate the long tangled arms of US "Justice".

Someone needs to produce the info needed to secure such a seizure warrant.

I don't condone criminal activity by citizens nor governments.

US "cop" being present = very bad sign.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not surprised.

I've gone over my reasons on these forums before.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

What did he do?

Unfortunately stuff like this just feeds egos more than it prevents stuff from happening again.


----------



## bdtech (Jul 13, 2013)

What type of trouble?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 13, 2013)

MannDude said:


> What did he do?


 

Concerning Lulzsec? Well I remember Ald's post: http://vpsboard.com/topic/733-ramnode-down/page-3#entry10636


----------



## Zach (Jul 13, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> US "cop" being present = very bad sign.


It was probably a US Marshal


----------



## blergh (Jul 13, 2013)

Wasn't this somewhat expected tho? I remember the last shitstorm and the whole anonops-thing, good times.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

He's a member here, so perhaps he'll be able to touch base on this and let us know a bit more. Curious to know how it all went down.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 13, 2013)

I expected it as well. They didn't have enough evidence earlier. That was all.


----------



## Raymii (Jul 13, 2013)

MannDude said:


> He's a member here, so perhaps he'll be able to touch base on this and let us know a bit more. Curious to know how it all went down.


If you want to know what happened, try the Cryto IRC.


----------



## vld (Jul 14, 2013)

joepie91 asked me to post this:



> According to the judge involved, I am currently considered a witness, and not a suspect. They seem to be looking primarily for data of some sort, and there's been a hint that it's related to Anonymous. I strongly doubt that it's LulzSec-related, however, and the nu.nl article had a few mistakes in it with regards to that.


----------



## blergh (Jul 14, 2013)

What kind of data? Fairly sure that the amount of data that i kept is already in their hands, but that's years old.


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 15, 2013)

Witnesses generally don't get raided...


----------



## Mun (Jul 15, 2013)

365Networks said:


> Witnesses generally don't get raided...


It is "slightly" possible they are using him as a backdoor, but I really doubt it.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh dear, he will need to get the begging bowl out again and ask the people that are willing to go out and work to earn money to support getting his "lifestyle" back on track.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 18, 2013)

If hacker get caught, it makes me think they are not good hackers at all. My impression of hacking is doing bad things and never get caught


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

A good hacker is one you NEVER hear about.  An amateur/(s)kid are the ones that hang around with attention-seekers like Lulzsec and try to ride on their coattails.

Had been wondering for awhile when this would finally happen.  Not surprised in the _slightest_.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 20, 2013)

Any "data" they hope to find is likely encrypted and if not then that is an epic fail.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

Typically, with cases like these, it's not about finding data, it's about sending a message.  They know that activist groups (and groups pretending, perhaps aspiring depending on who you ask, to be activist groups) encrypt everything.

No, the point here is to show everyone else that was involved with that group of people that they could be next if they don't sit down and shut up.

It's just that they can't get a judge to go along with harassment, so they go on a fishing expedition instead.  Let me assure you though, they're not _really_ expecting to find _anything_.  And if they do, well, that's just icing on the cake for them.


----------

